

Ask HN: Wanna talk? - zackzackzack

Dear HN reader,<p>The holidays are coming up! For some people, that means a month of nothing more than being "Home for the Holidays". For me in particular, I don't have much to do besides program, rock climb and hang out with family. My parents moved last year so when I come home from college I don't really have a group of friends to hang out with yet. Just me, my laptop, and my family's 24 pound cat to keep me company while I write code and read.<p>So, would you like to talk about something via Skype? Taking the bayesian approach, if you are reading hacker news, there is a better than average chance that you are really awesome. If you want to talk about hacker news or basket weaving or who would win in a fight versus PG or Stallman, then I can do that too (dibs on Stallman[0].) If you have a neat idea, then we can talk about the neat idea and what it would take to actually breathe some life into. And if you are doing neat things, then I have more questions than you probably have time for. Any way you dice it, I want to talk to you. I can usually pick up a subject enough to ask some interesting questions. I have a pretty open mind most days [1].<p>So, if you have some time on your hands and want to talk, send me an email[1]. Please inclue 2 times/dates that could work for you. If you don't include a subject for us to discuss, then my plan is to just ask increasingly deeper questions about your life in general until we hit upon a subject to talk about or you hang up. If you include things to read, then I will do my best to read them and understand them before we talk.<p>But really, I would love to talk to people and hear new stories. In my head, this all sounds like it could be a whole bushel of fun and could be really interesting.<p>Have a good holiday!
-Zack<p>[0] He sleeps well armed. http://xkcd.com/225/
[1] Example: I made up a serious religion around the guy I was yesterday- http://zacharymaril.com/2011/12/04/a-prayer-for-myself.html
[2] "moc.liramyrahcaz@kcaz".reverse()
======
DanBC
> _Taking the bayesian approach, if you are reading hacker news, there is a
> better than average chance that you are really awesome._

Or the Brownian alternative; Ann and Bob are awesome, while I am sub-par?

I do hope that you have brilliant conversations with people! I'm not good at
phones in general, and things are not great at the moment, so I'm not taking
you up on your offer.

~~~
zackzackzack
Thanks!

And it's not even about having brilliant conversations. I've noticed that over
half my communications with people are through electronic text most days. It's
pretty depressing actually and I've been trying to brainstorm ways to fix it.

This is an experiment to see if voice and visual are enough to feel like you
are actually having a conversation with a person. And, also something to do
over winter break besides study.

------
ohashi
Have you checked out #startups on freenode?

~~~
zackzackzack
Not yet. I am just a student so I don't really have anything to talk about
there.

------
dkersten
_my family's 24 pound cat_

Post pics!! :-P

~~~
ohashi
Just when HN was lacking, cat pictures.

------
mapster
idea: Chat roulette for hackers - maybe a good way to meet founders.

~~~
zackzackzack
I think that would need too much hype for it to actually work. The easier
solution is just to go out and meet people in real life.

Could be a fun weekend project though.

------
hendrix
email sent...

